# What flavours do you like to pair with some food or drink?



## Paulie (25/10/14)

Hey all,

Thought it would be interesting to see what flavours you all like to vape while you eat or drink 

In the morning i love a good dessert vape with my coffee and when i generally drink a beer i love it with tobaccos!


----------



## johan (25/10/14)

Like this idea; tried it early in the year. Can't find the thread now - think it was called "e-juice pairing" I also prefer a "softer" vape in the morning with coffee and progress to other types. I did found that certain fruit flavors also pair well with certain types of beer.

via Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (25/10/14)

ahh i think i was still smokiing the stinkies when you posted that lol @johan if you can find it lets post there and ill delete this


----------



## johan (25/10/14)

No don't delete this thread - rather go on from here.

via Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (25/10/14)

I've only found Tabacco and beer go down very well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (25/10/14)

cool


----------



## free3dom (25/10/14)

With my first coffee of the day I like to vape whatver the hell is still loaded in one of my clearos  - I really hate spilling juice 

For the second, I also enjoy something fruity.

I also really enjoy a menthol vape during/after eating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/12/14)

I've been searching since February this year for the ideal vape flavor to pair with light beers (lagers & ales). The only e-juice I haven't tried with beer was pure menthol (VM Menthol Ice). My one Reo backup bottle was filled with Menthol Ice and I just grab same while lashing an ice cold ale, I'm in heaven  ! Please don't ask me why I haven't tried it before, as I don't have the answer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/14)

johan said:


> I've been searching since February this year for the ideal vape flavor to pair with light beers (lagers & ales). The only e-juice I haven't tried with beer was pure menthol (VM Menthol Ice). My one Reo backup bottle was filled with Menthol Ice and I just grab same while lashing an ice cold ale, I'm in heaven  ! Please don't ask me why I haven't tried it before, as I don't have the answer.



Now this I can't believe! I must have posted eight hundred and twenty seven thousand billion messages about Menthol Ice and you only try it now.... 

Let me state this once and for all. Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice is the best Juice on the third rock from the sun!

Here is another picture of today's Vape Mail! Just in case you missed it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/14)

Agent P goes down incredibly well with fanta zero! It's like the two were made for one another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/14)

Okay I've actually since found, any flavour goes down with beer!


----------



## johan (13/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now this I can't believe! I must have posted eight hundred and twenty seven thousand billion messages about Menthol Ice and you only try it now....
> 
> Let me state this once and for all. Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice is the best Juice on the third rock from the sun!
> 
> ...



I do vape VM Menthol Ice regularly, however this was the first time with a light ale though. The only reasons I can think of for only now discovering the awesome pairing, are either because I'm 24/7 mentally constipated and/or pissed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/14)

Jokes aside, Razz my Berries does really go down with the heavy, bitter beer.

So basically, fresh and tangy fruit, to offset the beer. Cleanses and freshens your pallet. Very nice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Jokes aside, Razz my Berries does really go down with the heavy, bitter beer.
> 
> So basically, fresh and tangy fruit, to offset the beer. Cleanses and freshens your pallet. Very nice.


I have that one on my radar.....sounds right up my alley....just waiting for stock from @Sir Vape.


----------



## johan (13/12/14)

I prefer a good tobacco flavour i.e A.V Gryphon's Breath with an extra bitter style beer, with porters and stouts I prefer a banana and/or custard flavour.


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/14)

Andre said:


> I have that one on my radar.....sounds right up my alley....just waiting for stock from @Sir Vape.



And if Im remember correctly, you said your wife loves VM Berry? So I would assume she would like this too.
This has a sour tang to counter the sweet. Very nice.

My wife tastes all the good juices I get and said if she had to vape, this would be the one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/12/14)

I find that in the morn I like my first vape to to vm4 on a 0.5ohm coil with fully charged batteries. I can vape this consistently all day and then at night time i switch over to sucker punch which I drip at 0.4ohm.

What I have found interesting is that I can mix and match my night time vape but the resistance of the coil is what makes a difference for me


----------



## Andre (13/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> And if Im remember correctly, you said your wife loves VM Berry? So I would assume she would like this too.
> This has a sour tang to counter the sweet. Very nice.
> 
> My wife tastes all the good juices I get and said if she had to vape, this would be the one.


Thanks, then I shall have to get an extra bottle.


----------



## Silver (13/12/14)

Interesting question @paulph201
I think @Tom had a similar thread going a while back with wine pairing.

I actually havent given this much thought and I tried to understand why it hasnt crossed my mind much.

Firstly, when I eat, I hardly ever vape. At home, I dont vape at the table. When out, I normally sit in the non smoking section, so dont vape while eating out either. Maybe the odd stealth vape, but not much.

Also, i dont drink wine or beer. Maybe a few times a year but its not my thing.

What I have observed is that when i am hungry and havent eaten for a few hours, i don't like most of my vapes. Maybe something light like a light fruity juice is okay - but anything else seems unpleasant. Almost as if my hunger overtakes my need to vape. Strangely, when I smoked, I could smoke a lot even when hungry - then I would often get a headache.

When I am not hungry or i have just eaten, then any of my vapes work well. Tobaccoes work very well for me after a meal. A bit like that smoke after a meal.

So no pairings for me at this stage. I will try notice if any pairings come to mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (13/12/14)

Bombies - 'Nana Cream mixed with about 10% menthol, it's fantastic with an icecold beer. Got one in my hand right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

